# Unpopular Opinion Thread



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 13, 2021)

Bill Burr isn't funny and his loud mouth masshole schtick is tiresome and obnoxious. Patrice O'neal was better at it. RIP

In N Out is massively overrated.

The Rock is cringey.

Carlito's Way is better than Scarface and Scarface is a terrible movie. Pacino acts like a cartoon character in it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

This thread is right up OPs alley. I wonder what type of childhood he had. :32 (2):


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 13, 2021)

Five Guys is waaaaaay better than In n Out, shit even The Habit is.
The Rock is a sellout.
Starbucks has the worst coffee, 7 Eleven is better.
Ronnie Coleman had a terrible physique.
Sumo is ghey.
Stefi Cohen is fine af.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> This thread is right up OPs alley. I wonder what type of childhood he had. :32 (2):



Lots of sports mostly. Going from one practice to the next playing for multiple teams etc. I think growing up in the northeast has this kind of affect on people. Part of the reason I dislike Bill Burr.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 13, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> *Five Guys is waaaaaay better than In n Out, shit even The Habit is.*
> *The Rock is a sellout.*
> Starbucks has the worst coffee, 7 Eleven is better.
> *Ronnie Coleman had a terrible physique.*
> ...



Agreed with bolded. I love The Habit.

Don't drink coffee


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Lots of sports mostly. Going from one practice to the next playing for multiple teams etc. I think growing up in the northeast has this kind of effect on people. Part of the reason I dislike Bill Burr.



Sounds familiar. Maybe you too were emotionally neglected by your parents while simultaneously accessing your childhood as “perfect”?

Philly boy. Water polo, swimming, Lax. Private liberal school in the $$$$burbs (recruited for sports) and grew up in the inner city.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Don't drink coffee



And we’ve identified the deficit!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sounds familiar. Maybe you too were emotionally neglected by your parents while simultaneously accessing your childhood as “perfect”?
> 
> Philly boy. Water polo, swimming, Lax. Private liberal school in the $$$$burbs (recruited for sports) and grew up in the inner city.



I don't think so. My dad grew up in a old school Italian household. Maybe it's just that Italian temper? I feel like I've mellowed out a lot unfortunately. Gotta get on trt XD


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 13, 2021)

Schoops is better than all other burger places combined (if you live in NW Indiana, you understand)

New Balance over Nike

McDonald's has the best coffee

Alex Wilson from The Weather Channel... Damn!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 13, 2021)

The good the bad amd the ugly is an awful drawn out movie with no real plot! :32 (3):


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 13, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Schoops is better than all other burger places combined (if you live in NW Indiana, you understand)
> 
> New Balance over Nike
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to try some midwest chains, but never been to that part of the country. I heard Culver's is great too.


JackDMegalomaniac said:


> The good the bad amd the ugly is an awful drawn out movie with no real plot! :32 (3):



It's my least favorite of the trilogy. Lee Van Cleef makes a real good villain though.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 13, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> I've been wanting to try some midwest chains, but never been to that part of the country. I heard Culver's is great too.



Culvers is solid. Such good quality for a fast food place. There is a place in the Chicago area called Portillo's that's crazy good too. We have some great local places though. I try to support the small places as much as I can.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> Philly boy. Water polo, swimming, Lax. Private liberal school in the $$$$burbs (recruited for sports) and grew up in the inner city.



One recruiting trip I went on the guy I was staying with played video games the entire night and was talking about some hazing ideas for next year's freshman class with his teammate. The video game part bothered me a lot more than the talk of hazing. Ended up going to a school that actually took me to parties on the trip and I had a good time. Imagine that lulz.

Went to an inner city highschool. Wasn't too bad


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2021)

1. The Pontiac Fiero is a cool car.

2.  Snakes make great pets.

3.  Harbor freight has decent tools.

4.  There is nothing wrong with using "gay" or "retard" in certain contexts. 

5.  I agree Starbucks is trash. 

6.  Backyard burger is better than any burger joint mentioned.

7.  My dick is huge.

8.  Red Sonja and Heman are good movies.

8.  99% of rap past 2005 is trash.

9.  Neil de Grasse Tyson is more woke than spitting actual facts.

10.  Particulate matter is far more damaging than co2 levels.

11.  IPA's are good but highly overrated.

12.  Android over apple.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 13, 2021)

RISE said:


> 1. The Pontiac Fiero is a cool car.
> 
> 2.  Snakes make great pets.
> 
> ...


No one has better jacks than harbor freight and they're dirt cheap. You just have to pick and choose what you get there.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 13, 2021)

You had me at #4 Rise and yea harbor freight is legit, they are a lot better now than they used to be and I've returned anything that broke for a replacement no questions asked everytime


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2021)

Crossfit isn't gay.

Fieros are.

Starbucks IS trash.... So is Dunkin's

And Bill Burr is hilarious, so fukk off!!!


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> You had me at #4 Rise and yea harbor freight is legit, they are a lot better now than they used to be and I've returned anything that broke for a replacement no questions asked everytime



The only thing I will never buy at The Freight anymore are their jack stands.  They've been recalled twice in the last 2 years.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 13, 2021)

RISE said:


> The only thing I will never buy at The Freight anymore are their jack stands.  They've been recalled twice in the last 2 years.



I got all my sets of Allen key sockets, t bar Allen keys, impact sockets, etc etc only thing I had to return was a set of the torx bit sockets years ago they were like yea just grab a new one.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Crossfit isn't gay.
> 
> Fieros are.
> 
> ...



Crossfit not being gay is the most controversial thing said so far.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> I got all my sets of Allen key sockets, t bar Allen keys, impact sockets, etc etc only thing I had to return was a set of the torx bit sockets years ago they were like yea just grab a new one.



My garage is like a harbor freight catalog.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 13, 2021)

RISE said:


> Crossfit not being gay is the most controversial thing said so far.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 13, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


>



Karate in the garage!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 13, 2021)

RISE said:


> 1. The Pontiac Fiero is a cool car.
> 
> 2.  Snakes make great pets.
> 
> ...



ipa's are trash...budlight is where its at...hahah

android over apple as i type this from a mac

fiero's are death traps
69 camaro....ss/rs

most rap these days takes no talent...just computers...

ur dick probably isn't as huge as u think...im having surgery soon to get mine bigger...

this is so ****en retarded most of you are gay.....said in a certain context


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 13, 2021)

Simple Simon met a pieman going to the fair, said Simple Simon to the pieman “what  do you have there?” Said the pieman to Simple Simon, “Pies, you dickhead!”


Georgie Porgy pudding and pie, kissed the girls and made them cry, and when the boys came out to play he kissed them too, cause he was gay. 


Old Mother Hubbard went to the cupboard to get her poor dog a bone, but when she bent over Ol’ Rover drove her, cause he had a bone of his own.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 13, 2021)

Coffee/caffeine is overrated.  Just wake up and get on with your day.  If your tired get more sleep.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2021)

The Notebook is a beautiful fairy tail.  Same with beauty and the beast.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 13, 2021)

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall, Humpty Dumpty had a great fall, all the king’s horses and all the king’s men said, “Who gives a shit! He’s just an egg!”


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 13, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Simple Simon met a pieman going to the fair, said Simple Simon to the pieman “what  do you have there?” Said the pieman to Simple Simon, “Pies, you dickhead!”
> 
> 
> Georgie Porgy pudding and pie, kissed the girls and made them cry, and when the boys came out to play he kissed them too, cause he was gay.
> ...





1bigun11 said:


> n.



Yea good old Mother Goose.  Remember her?  Yea, I fukked her.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 14, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Coffee/caffeine is overrated.  Just wake up and get on with your day.  If your tired get more sleep.



Agreed. I enjoy my pwos though. Juss a lil treat.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 17, 2021)

Love it or hate it, trap music is here to stay

I haven’t heard a good new metal band since Killswitch Engage

Pop Tarts fit most people’s macros so stop being a fag and eat one

Speaking of fags, most people on this forum are not straight.


----------



## Trump (Apr 17, 2021)

Country and western music is dog shit


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> Country and western music is dog shit


Country music is wholesome


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> The Notebook is a beautiful fairy tail.  Same with beauty and the beast.



those are great. I’ll admit it lol. Whoever doesn’t like those sucks lol


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 17, 2021)

While we're on music, Rap / Hip Hop is an abomination. 

Makes me angry when I hear it


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 17, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> While we're on music, Rap / Hip Hop is an abomination.
> 
> Makes me angry when I hear it


 I hate people pretending to be gang bangers or fake southerners. 

But I have to admit some might consider me a metal head. So I acknowledge Im a bit of a hypocrite

 But i like to think Im my own character


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 17, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I hate people pretending to be gang bangers or fake southerners.
> 
> But I have to admit some might consider me a metal head. So I acknowledge Im a bit of a hypocrite
> 
> But i like to think Im my own character



Metal is cool doe

Not for me most of the time, but occasionally when lifting


----------



## Spongy (Apr 17, 2021)

Bud Zero is actually a decent tasting NA beer


----------



## 69nites (Apr 17, 2021)

Spongy said:


> Bud Zero is actually a decent tasting NA beer


I think you misspelled water


----------



## j2048b (Apr 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> Country and western music is dog shit



Na country music just promotes underage drinking, early pregnancies from that drinking, and loosing everything at one point...haha


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2021)

Hilary would of been a better choice than trump


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> Hilary would of been a better choice than trump



She would have dragged the US into war with some other desert country


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> The only thing I will never buy at The Freight anymore are their jack stands.  They've been recalled twice in the last 2 years.


Their drill bits suck in my experience.  Brand new bits have broken on first use with me a few times.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 19, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> She would have dragged the US into war with some other desert country


An aggressive foreign policy is more favorable than being a roll over. imo


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 19, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Their drill bits suck in my experience.  Brand new bits have broken on first use with me a few times.


I had pair of wire crimps I got there, they freakin bent when I used them. :32 (4):


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 19, 2021)

Oddly enough my 10+ year old jack stands and floor jack from HF have been flawless until last week, I had a handle bolt on the jack break that I replaced with an extra from the toolchest.  

Good to go.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 19, 2021)

Fat people who do nothing to improve their quality of lift should not receive health care.


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2021)

Guns should be banned in all of the USA


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Fat people who do nothing to improve their quality of lift should not receive health care.



Add in smokers, drinkers, etc... At least not free health care. You made your choices.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> Guns should be banned in all of the USA



That would be tough. There's hundreds of millions of guns or something crazy like that


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2021)

don’t care shoot anyone that refuses to give them up



Janoy Cresva said:


> That would be tough. There's hundreds of millions of guns or something crazy like that


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> don’t care shoot anyone that refuses to give them up



That's the spirit!


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> don’t care shoot anyone that refuses to give them up



But then only the criminals will have guns!


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2021)

no everyone with a gun will be a criminal 



CJ275 said:


> But then only the criminals will have guns!


----------



## permabulker (Apr 19, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Fat people who do nothing to improve their quality of lift should not receive health care.



Are you including smokers, drinkers, drug users, and people who don’t exercise, people who don’t sleep 8 hours a day, drink enough water? 

If so I agree. But that’s kind of everyone. 
Just because you don’t see fat on a persons body doesn’t mean they live a lifestyle healthy enough to deserve healthcare.


----------



## German89 (Apr 21, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Fat people who do nothing to improve their quality of lift should not receive health care.



I absolutely agree. This is why I HATE "universal" health care.  I'm going to call it, tax payers health care.


----------



## German89 (Apr 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> Guns should be banned in all of the USA



Waahhh. Everyone should own a gun! I am not a gun owner but disarming a nation ushers in tyranny.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> Guns should be banned in all of the USA


----------



## mugzy (Apr 21, 2021)

A Big Mac is better than a steak.

Kamal Harris is hawt.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> Guns should be banned in all of the USA



Trump must not be able to own guns....Mr. Trump you stay over there dont bring your politics to the USA :32 (10):


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> Hilary would of been a better choice than trump



I see what your doing here Trump...


----------



## German89 (Apr 21, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Trump must not be able to own guns....Mr. Trump you stay over there dont bring your politics to the USA :32 (10):



The red coats are coming.


----------



## German89 (Apr 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


>


----------



## Jin (Apr 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> A Big Mac is better than a steak.
> 
> Kamal Harris is hawt.



Now you’re just being an insincere provocateur.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 22, 2021)

German89 said:


> The red coats are coming.



Ah shit, here we go!!!


----------



## The Tater (Apr 22, 2021)

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 22, 2021)

Drug rehab, being more cost effective than incarceration, should be free to any addict begging for help. (Unless they’re fat, lol)


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 22, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Drug rehab, being more cost effective than incarceration, should be free to any addict begging for help. (Unless they’re fat, lol)


 I think the whole reason they are addicts is because they are unwilling to give up their addictions. So why would they willing go into rehab?


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Drug rehab, being more cost effective than incarceration, should be free to any addict begging for help. (Unless they’re fat, lol)



Paid for by the taxes of marijuana legalization.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Paid for by the taxes of marijuana legalization.


Really it could just be paid for with the funds used previously to incarcerate people.  You can provide addiction services for a lot of people for $550k per drug offender currently incarcerated.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 22, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I think the whole reason they are addicts is because they are unwilling to give up their addictions. So why would they willing go into rehab?



Does that analogy work for self righteous  dumbasses who are unwilling to give up their addiction to saying stupid things to former addicts? 😘


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 22, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Does that analogy work for self righteous  dumbasses who are unwilling to give up their addiction to saying stupid things to former addicts? 


Sorry I tried to use that emoji to show my good and honest intentions. I was just curious

Its hard to communicate over text, I didn't mean to sound condescending


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 22, 2021)

Next time you say there’s no money to help an American less fortunate than yourself, remember where your tax dollars actually went:


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 22, 2021)

Luckily I stopped reading this thread when OP originally stated In & Out is overrated ... that is just factual nonsense ...


----------



## Trump (Apr 22, 2021)

ha ha what am I doing?



Boogieman said:


> I see what your doing here Trump...


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 22, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Next time you say there’s no money to help an American less fortunate than yourself, remember where your tax dollars actually went:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard working Egyptians deserve our money imo.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 22, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Luckily I stopped reading this thread when OP originally stated In & Out is overrated ... that is just factual nonsense ...



Yet here you are posting in MY thread pages later. Thanks for the bump bro : )


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 22, 2021)

RISE said:


> Crossfit not being gay is the most controversial thing said so far.


Does CrossFit still exist I’m living underground apparently


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 23, 2021)

Janoy. Is it in favor - pro Donkey Punching? Sorry man, I just think that’s mean & dangerous hahaha you don’t care about dangerous. Your a freak!


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 23, 2021)

Janoy. What about your brother Gary?


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Add in smokers, drinkers, etc... At least not free health care. You made your choices.



I don't think they should be able to receive it at all.  They shouldn't even have super high premiums.  200 years ago they would have died early on so I think it's time to cull the herd.


----------



## RISE (Apr 23, 2021)

Derek chauvin is innocent.


----------



## CJ (Apr 26, 2021)

99% of the population is too dumb to use self checkout lines.

It's not that complicated you fukks!!!


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 26, 2021)

*Years* after High School, I finally "got it" with "cool."  

Working on "woke" even as we speak ... what have I missed?


----------



## Trump (Apr 26, 2021)

The bible is a book of fairy tales same as every other religious book written and made up by men


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 27, 2021)

Foo Fighters is 100x better than Nirvana


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> The bible is a book of fairy tales same as every other religious book written and made up by men



Hell yes. Written and rewritten so many goddamn times at that.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 99% of the population is too dumb to use self checkout lines.
> 
> It's not that complicated you fukks!!!



Hey, it's not my fault top sirloin rings up as grapes when I'm going through self checkout.


----------



## CJ (Apr 27, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> Hey, it's not my fault top sirloin rings up as grapes when I'm going through self checkout.



As long as you do it quickly, I'm good with it. :32 (20):


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 27, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Foo Fighters is 100x better than Nirvana



I can't stand Nirvana.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 27, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I don't think they should be able to receive it at all.  They shouldn't even have super high premiums.  200 years ago they would have died early on so I think it's time to cull the herd.


Then I am thankful it is not up to you.  I quit smoking last August, cold turkey but smoked for 25 years or so beforehand.  When I was in the Marines, Marlboros were pretty much handed out before hitting the field.  I'm not saying it is not my fault, but it was far more acceptable in my day.  

You have an interesting point of view being posted on a website more or less dedicated to the use of substances that are known to be detrimental to your health.


----------



## CJ (Apr 27, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Then I am thankful it is not up to you.  I quit smoking last August, cold turkey but smoked for 25 years or so beforehand.  When I was in the Marines, Marlboros were pretty much handed out before hitting the field.  I'm not saying it is not my fault, but it was far more acceptable in my day.
> 
> You have an interesting point of view being posted on a website more or less dedicated to the use of substances that are known to be detrimental to your health.






That's one hell of a counter punch right there!!!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 27, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Then I am thankful it is not up to you.  I quit smoking last August, cold turkey but smoked for 25 years or so beforehand.  When I was in the Marines, Marlboros were pretty much handed out before hitting the field.  I'm not saying it is not my fault, but it was far more acceptable in my day.
> 
> You have an interesting point of view being posted on a website more or less dedicated to the use of substances that are known to be detrimental to your health.



Abuse anything and it's detrimental to our health.  Something so simple like water can kill you if to much is ingested.  Hell, I bet many people on here are taking to many NSAIDs for pain relief and that isn't a good idea.

I would argue AAS used properly isn't detrimental to one's health considering most of them have a medicinal purpose.  We, lifters, started using them because of the side effects we get from them ie. strength, size, etc.  It's in abuse that things become bad for us and I would argue there is use, abuse, and on the far side beyond that is bbing.

And... I remember when 4 out of 5 doctors would agree you should smoke a particular brand of cigarette.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 27, 2021)

Anyone who gets their steak cooked well done should no long be allowed to eat any type or dead animal.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 27, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Abuse anything and it's detrimental to our health.  Something so simple like water can kill you if to much is ingested.  Hell, I bet many people on here are taking to many NSAIDs for pain relief and that isn't a good idea.
> 
> I would argue AAS used properly isn't detrimental to one's health considering most of them have a medicinal purpose.  We, lifters, started using them because of the side effects we get from them ie. strength, size, etc.  It's in abuse that things become bad for us and I would argue there is use, abuse, and on the far side beyond that is bbing.
> 
> And... I remember when 4 out of 5 doctors would agree you should smoke a particular brand of cigarette.


I would say that there are little to none of our members that use AAS in a manner in which it doesn't negatively affect their health.  With that said, condemning people for making choices that negatively impact their health on a steroid based forum seems hypocritical.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 27, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I would say that there are little to none of our members that use AAS in a manner in which it doesn't negatively affect their health.  With that said, condemning people for making choices that negatively impact their health on a steroid based forum seems hypocritical.



I wouldn't make that blanketed assumption... that everyone on this board abuses PED's.  That's quite presumptuous.

This is an unpopular opinion thread though right?  That's my opinion.  You certainly don't have to agree with it.


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 27, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Anyone who gets their steak cooked well done should no long be allowed to eat any type or dead animal.



I was out with the in-laws once (higher end steakhouse) and my father in law ordered a prime rib eye well done, cook came out and told him he wasn’t going to destroy a prime cut of meat like that, told him he’d send one out cooked correctly and if he didn’t like it he’d wreck a lower quality steak for him and it’d be on the house! He didn’t need to take him up on the freebie! Was priceless!


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Anyone who gets their steak cooked well done should no long be allowed to eat any type or dead animal.



Restaurant I used to go to had this on the menu:

Rare- cool pink center 
Med rare- warm pink center
medium- hot pink center
well done- order chicken.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> Restaurant I used to go to had this on the menu:
> 
> Rare- cool pink center
> Med rare- warm pink center
> ...



Well done doesn't make any sense. I'll even order my hamburgers medium lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> Restaurant I used to go to had this on the menu:
> 
> Rare- cool pink center
> Med rare- warm pink center
> ...



That's what I'm talking about.  I want my steak still moo'ing when I take a bite.

Favorite dish of mine is raw beef with garlic spread (made from crushed fresh garlic).  I can eat that by the pound.


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> That's what I'm talking about.  I want my steak still moo'ing when I take a bite.
> 
> Favorite dish of mine is raw beef with garlic spread (made from crushed fresh garlic).  I can eat that by the pound.



Jin’s wedding featured a raw bar and steak tartar. I’m with you. I buy steaks here in Japan sometimes and eat them sliced with salt, avocado and EVOO. Raw.


----------



## Tiny (Apr 28, 2021)

I couldn't get past page 1

I don't know ANY OF YOU!!


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2021)

The universe is a mathematically programmed virtual reality. The Great mathematician coded time, space and material into existence. The Coder isn’t bound by time, spade or material. It is what we humans call “spirit”. 

The coder is actually the code “himself” (genderless. Soooo woke! Before it was even cool). If the coder withdrew himself, the known universe would cease to exist. 

Of the things in this reality, the Coders Magnum Opus is humanity. We are the only coded creatures that share a portion of the spirit element that created the universe. As Marcus Aurelius said about humans “a wisp of spirit carried by a corpse”. 

The coder created man because he loves relationships. That’s why the quality of our spiritual lives are simply the sum of our relationships. We were made to be relational beings. 

All this to say: either there is a designed purpose for reality or everything is meaningless. You have to create you own meaning if there isn’t a purpose for existing. 

You can use an ak-47 to stir a pot of stew, but it’s much more effective as a firearm. 

Decide if you were made for a reason. If you think you’re not just a random molecular mistake, figure out why and what you were designed to do and be. 

Then become who you are.


----------



## Tiny (Apr 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> The universe is a mathematically programmed virtual reality. The Great mathematician coded time, space and material into existence. The Coder isn’t bound by time, spade or material. It is what we humans call “spirit”.
> 
> The coder is actually the code “himself” (genderless. Soooo woke! Before it was even cool). If the coder withdrew himself, the known universe would cease to exist.
> 
> ...




Best part is, the universe sends you signs, just have to watch for and adhere to them. They don't always make sense at the time but if my gut (triggered by something that catches my perception at the time) says take the other way to work, then that's what I do. 

Opposite micro example
The guy who has a handi cap sign in the car from his aunt just to park in front. Their universal timing is way off and ultimately tragedy lies ahead


----------



## creekrat (Apr 29, 2021)

So many people get caught up with “What is the meaning of life?”  You determine its meaning by your actions. Your meaning is not mine. 

I’m with you Jin. The universe is far too complex to just happen by accident and I know, for me, there must be some higher power at work. 

As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord!


----------



## CJ (Apr 29, 2021)

I think we're just one random species, inevitably to become extinct, just like the rest of them. We're not special.


----------



## Oldbastard (Apr 29, 2021)

Hate Starbucks I can’t imagine waiting in line behind 47 cars to drink dirty brown dishwater , I prefer honey dew over Dunkin but hell Cumberland Farms 99 cent coffee my way I’m good with !
not a fan of hamburger, my junk meals of choice are 
pizza 
NE clam chowder- however since shutdown can’t find decent place , except believe or not a damn truck stop 
Kentucky Fried yum 
oh McFlurry I love if I get one before leg / cardio day will my workout cancel it out ???


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 29, 2021)

Oldbastard said:


> Hate Starbucks I can’t imagine waiting in line behind 47 cars to drink dirty brown dishwater , I prefer honey dew over Dunkin but hell Cumberland Farms 99 cent coffee my way I’m good with !
> not a fan of hamburger, my junk meals of choice are
> pizza
> NE clam chowder- however since shutdown can’t find decent place , except believe or not a damn truck stop
> ...



Local coffee shops definitely beat Starbucks, but Dunks and Honey Dew don’t serve coffee. Just water that has a hint of what could almost be described as a terrible quality coffee. 20yrs ago they were both awesome. I’ll agree that for random coffee Cumby’s isn’t too bad.


----------



## CJ (Apr 29, 2021)

They still serve coffee? All I ever see is liquid desserts.


----------



## white ape (Apr 29, 2021)

I still say that the meaning of life is suffering. Without struggle we can not improve to our best selves. We have been suffering ever since the apple was eaten. 

I believe that it is easier to get into heaven if you have had many trials and tribulations in your life and come out on top. Those that face minimal hardships will have a more difficult time making it into the pearly gates. Not saying it’s impossible. Just more difficult. 

I believe that the universe is math as well. Too complicated to be random. To specific to be random. Fibonacci sequence anyone? The earth is perfectly placed from the sun to provide all elements for life. 

you can’t tell me that some pond scum started to form together from random events and now 3 million years later we have people that look like Jennifer Anniston  



creekrat said:


> So many people get caught up with “What is the meaning of life?”  You determine its meaning by your actions. Your meaning is not mine.
> 
> I’m with you Jin. The universe is far too complex to just happen by accident and I know, for me, there must be some higher power at work.
> 
> As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 29, 2021)

white ape said:


> I still say that the meaning of life is suffering. Without struggle we can not improve to our best selves. We have been suffering ever since the apple was eaten.
> 
> I believe that it is easier to get into heaven if you have had many trials and tribulations in your life and come out on top. Those that face minimal hardships will have a more difficult time making it into the pearly gates. Not saying it’s impossible. Just more difficult.
> 
> ...


Ive heard that math theory multiple times. But in school I was always taught math was descriptive not prescriptive. 

We created mathematics to describe the processes around us, not the other way around.

Sorry if Im budging in, but this is one of my favorite subjects.


----------



## henry954 (Apr 29, 2021)

Majority Rules.


----------



## CJ (Apr 29, 2021)

henry954 said:


> Majority Rules.



That wouldn't go over well!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 29, 2021)

I got a doozy...


Porn is degenerate poison and should be banned. 

I would be happier with a Christian theocracy than what we have now


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 29, 2021)

Everyone should do psychedelics to see the real world.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Everyone should do psychedelics to see the real world.



Did acid but never mushrooms. Am I missing out?


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 29, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Did acid but never mushrooms. Am I missing out?



It's all very personal so my answer would be... No.  Acid is FAR better in opening my 3rd eye than shrooms, but that's my experience.  Now, there are other ways down the rabbit hole and they'll take much further like DMT or Aya.

I should also say... I don't mean for people to use this as a party drug but instead for a means of enlightenment and thinking beyond our small scope.

Gonna go to Peru one of these days...


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 29, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> I got a doozy...
> 
> I would be happier with a Christian theocracy than what we have now



The only good position to be in when it comes to a Christian theocracy is being the guy at the top of the pyramid who claims to speak for god. Once you get to that position you can find a Bible verse that will literally let you do anything you want, from slavery to genocide to running a harem for yourself, especially if your interpretation of verses is treated as the voice of god himself. You just interpret it to say whatever you want it to say. It’s how it has always been done.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 29, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> The only good position to be in when it comes to a Christian theocracy is being the guy at the top of the pyramid who claims to speak for god. Once you get to that position you can find a Bible verse that will literally let you do anything you want, from slavery to genocide to running a harem for yourself, especially if your interpretation of verses is treated as the voice of god himself. You just interpret it to say whatever you want it to say. It’s how it has always been done.



Is this coming from the old or new Testament?


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Is this coming from the old or new Testament?



You can take either out of context. 

Being in favor of a Christian theocracy doesn’t make sense if you’re a Christian. 

Maybe you think “Jesus had some great ideas. Everyone should adhere to them.” Jesus never forced himself on anyone and neither should Christians push their faith upon the unwilling. 

If Jesus came specifically not to rule governments or force himself on others, why should his followers do the opposite?


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Is this coming from the old or new Testament?


The judeochristian god is the biggest insecure **** of any work of fiction ever written. He makes King Joffrey look like a nice, well adjusted guy. Regardless of testiment or religious offshoot, Judaism, Islam, Christianity, ect.

I don't think true evil has ever been written. Greatest villain of all time.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

69nites said:


> The judeochristian god is the biggest insecure **** of any work of fiction ever written. He makes King Joffrey look like a nice, well adjusted guy. Regardless of testiment or religious offshoot, Judaism, Islam, Christianity, ect.
> 
> I don't think true evil has ever been written. Greatest villain of all time.



Sounds as if you have some strong opinions. I’m wondering what you mean about the judeochristian god being insecure. 

What do you mean when you talk
about greatest villain?


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sounds as if you have some strong opinions. I’m wondering what you mean about the judeochristian god being insecure.
> 
> What do you mean when you talk
> about greatest villain?


Insecure as in making a golden cow sculpture is good for selling your followers into slavery.

The idea of Jesus is a classic abusive tactic. I did all this to save you from me!

If you read the book without bias, it's an interdementional alien who created everything, punishes the offspring of his creation every time he neglects them and they stray from worshiping him, allows his followers to be oppressed by those who don't believe he exists.

It's wild to me that someone could read the book and be like, oh yeah, that God dude loved his people. Dude has a body count that puts everyone in the world to shame. Killing whole societies because some of the people are gay and shit.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 30, 2021)

69nites said:


> The judeochristian god is the biggest insecure **** of any work of fiction ever written. He makes King Joffrey look like a nice, well adjusted guy. Regardless of testiment or religious offshoot, Judaism, Islam, Christianity, ect.
> 
> I don't think true evil has ever been written. Greatest villain of all time.



That's nice and all, but that didn't really answer my question lol

That golden calf story is old Testament correct?


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 30, 2021)

The real golden rule - the ones with the most gold, make the rules...

I'm not going to be making any rules in my lifetime. Ha.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> That's nice and all, but that didn't really answer my question lol
> 
> That golden calf story is old Testament correct?


Do you contest that the old testiment isn't the same God?

The new Testament isn't absent the ol' god being the biggest **** of all time. 

1 Corinthians 14 34-35
Matthew 5 29-30

And never forget, the "slaves should submit to their masters" talk literally never ends. Since after all, the book is entirely about submission to all forms of authority without question and that was always its function in society.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 30, 2021)

Organized religion will be the ruin of mankind.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

69nites said:


> Do you contest that the old testiment isn't the same God?
> 
> The new Testament isn't absent the ol' god being the biggest **** of all time.
> 
> ...



I know people would routinely sell
themselves into slavery in Roman society if they were in significant debt.  As a student of stoicism and daily reader of Epictetus, I know he led a satisfying life and was a slave for much of it. Born into slavery. 

If you hold that “god” is all powerful than he could have easily made it that we all worshipped him. Instead it does seem that people have freedom to call “god” a “big ****”. 

Why would an all
powerful being need manipulation and “religion” to achieve his ends? 

I can’t get into a debate on the Bible. I don’t know enough. I do live in a foreign country and have for 8 years. I have Japanese family members and there is still stuff I don’t really understand. 

If we want to understand the Bible that would entail an understanding of times 2-3000 years ago and understanding of a foreign culture. 

This
issue seems like
it hits close
to home
for you. 

While I respect Jesus, I acknowledge that his followers can be unloving and unchrist like. Have you
had similar bad experiences as I have?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 30, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Is this coming from the old or new Testament?





Janoy Cresva said:


> That's nice and all, but that didn't really answer my question lol
> 
> That golden calf story is old Testament correct?



I think the Old Testament/New Testament distinction is a bit artificial. When God wanted to stamp Jesus with approval on the Mountain of Transfiguration He sent Elijah and Moses to do it, symbolizing the law and the prophets of the Old Testament. 

Similarly, the whole idea of the crucifixion of Jesus taking place on Passover weekend is a reference to the Passover story in the Old Testament where the blood of the lamb was placed on the door, and those households having the blood were spared. I don’t see how you get the full meaning of the New Testament story without the Old Testament story. 

Likewise, when God sends Abraham out and instructs him to sacrifice his son Isaac, but then at the last second provides a substitute sacrifice Himself, it is hard to miss the analogy to the Crucifixion. In some ways the New Testament only makes sense if you bring the Old Testament along with it. 

And of course you have those New Testament scriptures saying that Jesus is God, and the same yesterday, today, and forever. Hebrews 13:8. I don’t know how you get to just write off the Old Testament in light of those scriptures. 

Peace.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Organized religion will be the ruin of mankind.



I don’t disagree. But a complete denial and rejection of anything spiritual is just as dangerous IMO. 

My good friend wouldn’t consider becoming a Buddhist because Buddha wasn’t a Buddhist 

He won’t consider becoming a Christian because Jesus wasn’t a Christian. 

Yet his life is shaped by both of these men. I believe Buddha lived a very enlightened life. I believe Christ led a prefect life. 

Yet there are Buddhists who are committing genocide in Myanmar and Christians who murder abortion doctors and walk around with “god hates fags” signs. This makes Buddha and Jesus very sad

Religion is indeed corrupt. 

Faith can be pure, however.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> I know people would routinely sell
> themselves into slavery in Roman society if they were in significant debt.  As a student of stoicism and daily reader of Epictetus, I know he led a satisfying life and was a slave for much of it. Born into slavery.
> 
> If you hold that “god” is all powerful than he could have easily made it that we all worshipped him. Instead it does seem that people have freedom to call “god” a “big ****”.
> ...


Mythology is a thing I enjoy in general. I do think a person with an imaginary friend yielding a book hat justifies any action they take through a series of contradicting parables and commandments isn't a good thing in a leader. If you're living by the ideals of the Bible, you don't wash your hands before eating, you don't retaliate against any attack on you personally, you mutilate yourself for your sins, and you give away all your personal wealth to those who need it beyond what you need for survival.

So if you're truly living in a Christian theocracy, you're living in communist authoritarianism where your entire life is dictated by your love of God. Unless you're a woman, then you're simply the property of your husband and must submit to him in all matters.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

69nites said:


> Mythology is a thing I enjoy in general. I do think a person with an imaginary friend yielding a book hat justifies any action they take through a series of contradicting parables and commandments isn't a good thing in a leader. If you're living by the ideals of the Bible, you don't wash your hands before eating, you don't retaliate against any attack on you personally, you mutilate yourself for your sins, and you give away all your personal wealth to those who need it beyond what you need for survival.
> 
> So if you're truly living in a Christian theocracy, you're living in communist authoritarianism where your entire life is dictated by your love of God. Unless you're a woman, then you're simply the property of your husband and must submit to him in all matters.



It doesn’t sound like you understand the teachings of Jesus the same way as I do. He says all the laws can be summed up with these few words “love God, love neighbor”. I can dig that. I’m not sure where hand washing and mutilation come in

Did you dodge my question or just overlook it? You seem to be having a strong  response to these topics. Any particular reason why? 

I just enjoy understanding the world that other people live in. If you could help me understand yours I’d appreciate it.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> It doesn’t sound like you understand the teachings of Jesus the same way as I do. He says all the laws can be summed up with these few words “love God, love neighbor”. I can dig that. I’m not sure where hand washing and mutilation come in
> 
> Did you dodge my question or just overlook it? You seem to be having a strong  response to these topics. Any particular reason why?
> 
> I just enjoy understanding the world that other people live in. If you could help me understand yours I’d appreciate it.


The answer was enjoying mythology. I particularly don't like people misrepresenting the mythology. Jesus did not undo the old testiment, did not change what a sin is, only offered a path to forgiveness and softened the brutal messaging that was off-putting from Judaism. 

Matthew wrote the love thy neighbor as you love thyself. He also wrote "You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery. But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart. If your right eye causes you to stumble, gouge it out and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to be thrown into hell. And if your right hand causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell."

You can cherry pick uplifting content from the Bible, but that is not the overarching theme or message. You could maybe fill 100-200 pages with positive uplifting content from a ~1200 page book.


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2021)

The Donkey Calf machine is the same damn thing as a Standing Calf Machine.

Yeah, I said it!!!


----------



## Trump (Apr 30, 2021)

You should all read the book of Enoch, now that makes more sense than any book in the bible


----------



## flenser (Apr 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Organized religion will be the ruin of mankind.



And state worship is the biggest most destructive organized religion of them all.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 30, 2021)

69nites said:


> The answer was enjoying mythology. I particularly don't like people misrepresenting the mythology. Jesus did not undo the old testiment, did not change what a sin is, only offered a path to forgiveness and softened the brutal messaging that was off-putting from Judaism.
> 
> Matthew wrote the love thy neighbor as you love thyself. He also wrote "You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery. But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart. If your right eye causes you to stumble, gouge it out and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to be thrown into hell. And if your right hand causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell."
> 
> You can cherry pick uplifting content from the Bible, but that is not the overarching theme or message. You could maybe fill 100-200 pages with positive uplifting content from a ~1200 page book.


 Its great having another atheist nut. The mythology never interested me that much, but I love the science of it. 

I know every argument made by apologist, and can explain all the common misconceptions. What I know the most is evolution , Ive read all of darwin. And some others. 

So if any one wants to know how life comes from non life, or how the earth came to be.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 30, 2021)

flenser said:


> And state worship is the biggest most destructive organized religion of them all.



No argument there.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 30, 2021)

I like my food plain as they come - no seasoning, no salt, no pepper, no herbs or spices. Veggies just steamed or out of the bag. No cinnamon or crap on the sweet tater. Don’t eat potatoes or pasta - they suck. No cheese or bacon on the salad, put it on the side for the wife. 
yeah I’m sure that’s gonna rub some people wrong who like food


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh and more importantly - the Yankees are NOT the best MLB team in New York


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 30, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Oh and more importantly - the Yankees are NOT the best MLB team in New York



Professional athletes get paid to much money.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Professional athletes get paid to much money.



they do! But we enjoy watching and promoting the teams, players, etx so I guess it’s something that the public promotes as well. But yes, they get paid way too much. They worked hard to get there but the money is astronomical


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Professional athletes get paid to much money.



No they don't. Overall they get paid exactly what they're worth. That's why in less popular sports, the athletes get paid less.

If the athletes don't get the money, then the owners will.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 30, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Oh and more importantly - the Yankees are NOT the best MLB team in New York



The Mets are the best team in New Jersey


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No they don't. Overall they get paid exactly what they're worth. That's why in less popular sports, the athletes get paid less.
> 
> If the athletes don't get the money, then the owners will.


I mean they are overpaid. Most sports teams are hobbies for the wealthy and they don't make money.


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2021)

69nites said:


> I mean they are overpaid. Most sports teams are hobbies for the wealthy and they don't make money.



I'm pretty sure that almost all of them do. I highly doubt the wealthy are in the habit of buying sports teams to lose money.

I think it's just an investment, or a passed down family asset, to most of them.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm pretty sure that almost all of them do. I highly doubt the wealthy are in the habit of buying sports teams to lose money.
> 
> I think it's just an investment, or a passed down family asset, to most of them.


It's gambling. If you buy a non dynasty team and can build it into one it will be far more valuable when you sell it, but throwing out the outliers, sports franchises don't grow in value beyond the rate of inflation and do not operate at a profit. They're a horrible investment, you're buying social status.


----------



## Gadawg (May 1, 2021)

Sports are dumb.


----------



## flenser (May 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No they don't. Overall they get paid exactly what they're worth. That's why in less popular sports, the athletes get paid less.
> 
> If the athletes don't get the money, then the owners will.



I agree mostly, but If their stadiums weren't obtained via eminent domain and funded with taxes, they would make a lot less.


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Sports are dumb.



There’s been a handful of times where random dudes out in public (in the US) will just start talking to me about sports. 

“Sorry pal, I don’t watch any sports”.


----------



## henry954 (May 1, 2021)

The fascination with watching sports on tv has always eluded me.


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2021)

69nites said:


> It's gambling. If you buy a non dynasty team and can build it into one it will be far more valuable when you sell it, but throwing out the outliers, sports franchises don't grow in value beyond the rate of inflation and do not operate at a profit. They're a horrible investment, you're buying social status.




In the 25 year period of 1991-2016, the average team of all 4 of the major US sports handily beat the stock market, and destroyed the rate of inflation... 

"An Investor’s View of Major League Sports Franchises: Outsized Returns or a Risky Play? - Mercer Capital" https://mercercapital.com/article/investors-view-major-league-sports/


----------



## 69nites (May 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> In the 25 year period of 1991-2016, the average team of all 4 of the major US sports handily beat the stock market, and destroyed the rate of inflation...
> 
> "An Investor’s View of Major League Sports Franchises: Outsized Returns or a Risky Play? - Mercer Capital" https://mercercapital.com/article/investors-view-major-league-sports/


Note I said to exclude outliers. 

I wouldn't include the bottom teams that lost value in my evaluation of the industry as a whole either.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 1, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> they do! But we enjoy watching and promoting the teams, players, etx so I guess it’s something that the public promotes as well. But yes, they get paid way too much. They worked hard to get there but the money is astronomical



I personally think they should pay teachers more and we would crank out better products ie. students.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 1, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I personally think they should pay teachers more and we would crank out better products ie. students.


Personally in my humble opinion, as I still am in the public school system. Paying a shitty teacher more money, doesnt make them better. Its just makes them a well paid shitty teacher. 

They need the ability to fire bad teachers who don't like their jobs. A reason I take higher level courses like college in high school is the fact the teachers love their jobs.

I want to know why they love doing their jobs, so more people like them get hired. Not people who end up giving up on their jobs because they hate it.


----------



## Gadawg (May 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> There’s been a handful of times where random dudes out in public (in the US) will just start talking to me about sports.
> 
> “Sorry pal, I don’t watch any sports”.




Yeah I just dont get it.


----------



## ftf (May 1, 2021)

I have always thought I was alone in this. I have never given a shit about watching any sports.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 1, 2021)

...........


----------



## ftf (May 1, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 11949
> 
> ...........



Well when you put it that way it does sound kinda silly.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 2, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Sports are dumb.



Used to love watching sports growing up. It was the one thing that brought people of all backgrounds together. Now it's politicized so **** them


----------



## CJ (May 2, 2021)

I used to love baseball growing up, back when the games only took 2+ hours. Now these games are often 4+ hour marathons, so they completely lost me.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 3, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Personally in my humble opinion, as I still am in the public school system. Paying a shitty teacher more money, doesnt make them better. Its just makes them a well paid shitty teacher.
> 
> They need the ability to fire bad teachers who don't like their jobs. A reason I take higher level courses like college in high school is the fact the teachers love their jobs.
> 
> I want to know why they love doing their jobs, so more people like them get hired. Not people who end up giving up on their jobs because they hate it.



I don't think they should hire shitty teachers.  Do you think the most qualified individuals will take a job making peanut?  Of course not, if you pay someone a decent salary you'll get better candidates for the job.

And of course, shitty teachers should be fired.  Good teachers should be rewarded.  I also believe shit students should be held back and not just passed too.


----------



## RISE (May 3, 2021)

Sports are awesome.


----------



## Jin (May 3, 2021)

RISE said:


> Sports are awesome.



and snakes are for losers


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2021)

America didnt win the war of independence, the English retreated to win a real war against the french


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (May 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I used to love baseball growing up, back when the games only took 2+ hours. Now these games are often 4+ hour marathons, so they completely lost me.


I hate that they don't leave starting pitchers in longer.
I hate the massive infield shifts.
In the '80s I loved sabermetrics, now I hate it. To me, it ruined the game.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (May 3, 2021)

Trump said:


> America didnt win the war of independence, the English retreated to win a real war against the french


The so-called Bourbon War with the French and the British war with the Dutch all ended the same week as the American Revolution with a series of treaties signed at Versailles. It ushered in a new period of peace and prosperity (for about 8 years). Although technically the Barbary Pirate Wars started for America immediately, since we were no longer protected by British tribute.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 3, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Bill Burr isn't funny and his loud mouth masshole schtick is tiresome and obnoxious. Patrice O'neal was better at it. RIP
> 
> In N Out is massively overrated.
> 
> ...


yea Carlito’s way is better than Scarface.  
In N’ out is the best burger of all time. You have to learn to order it right.


----------



## white ape (May 3, 2021)

well they should just put the right burger on the menu then. In and out is a step up from McDonald’s. Braums for the burger win. 

whataburger is disgusting and two steps below McDonald’s 




ATLRigger said:


> yea Carlito’s way is better than Scarface.
> In N’ out is the best burger of all time. You have to learn to order it right.


----------



## 69nites (May 3, 2021)

If a burger joint is a large chain it's garbage only uncultured swine would consider the best burger.


----------



## RISE (May 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> and snakes are for losers



Cant argue with that


----------



## ftf (May 4, 2021)

Burgerville. Pacific northwest exclusive.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 4, 2021)

No love for fat burger huh?


----------

